# Pigeons



## GidBass (May 31, 2017)

I have barn pigeons for sale. $5/bird. Call or text if interested. 
614-348-2146


----------



## Barcelona (Sep 17, 2006)

GidBass said:


> I have barn pigeons for sale. $5/bird. Call or text if interested.
> 614-348-2146


Where are you located?


----------

